# أجهزة التدفئة المركزية بالماء الساخن



## سمير شربك (19 أكتوبر 2009)

* أجهزة التدفئة المركزية بالماء الساخن* 
*HOT WOTER HEATING EQUIPMENT *


*أنظمة التدفئة بالماء الساخن تحتاج تحتاج لأجهزة متعدده تعمل بشل مترابط ومنسق كي تؤمن توليد الحرارة ونقلها وتوزيعها عل الأمكنة المطلوب تدفئتها بالكميات المطلوبة وبصورة منتظمة وأمينة .*

*----- المراجل : **Boilers*

*المرجل هو الجهاز الأساسي في التدفئة إذ بواسطته يتم توليد الحرارة اللازمة بشكل اقتصادي ومنتظم .*
*وتعمل المراجل إما بالوقود الصلب (فحم حجري أو فحم الكوك )*
* أو بالوقود السائل (مازوت)*
* أو بالوقود الغازي (الغاز الطبيعي وغيره ) *
*وبالنظر لوفرة الوقود السائل في منطقتنا العربية ورخص سعره وسهولة نقله وخزنه فإنه يعتبر الوقود الرئيسي المستعمل في مراجل التدفئة المركزية *

*وتقسم المراجل إلى قسمين رئيسيين : المراجل المتعددة العناصر المصنوعة من حديد الصب *
* المراجل المصنوعة من الفولاذ* 

*1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**المراجل المتعددة العناصر : **Cast-Iron Section Boilers*

*تعتبرهذه المراجل المصنوعة من حديد الصب أكثر المراجل استعمالا في أنظمة التدفئة المركزية بالماء الساخن أو بالبخار ، وقداستعملت بالأساس لحرق الفحم الحجري إلا أنها تستعمل الآن لمختلف أنواع الوقود صلب –سائل –غازي .*

*تمتاز هذه المراجل بانخفاض كلفة تأسيسها ومقاومتها للتآكل والصدأ ، ومن مزاياها أيضا إمكانية تجميع وحدات ذات استطاعات مختلفة حسب اللازم من نماذج محدودة، كما أنها سهلة النقل والتركيب وسهلة *
*الصيانة والتشغيل ويمكن استبدال أي عنصر معطوب منها دون الحاجة لاستبدال المرجل بكامله ،*
*كما يمكن اضافة العناصر للمرجل بهدف رفع الأستطاعة ،*
*ويمكن استعمالها لتوليد الماء الساخن والبخار ذي الضغط المنخفض ،*
*إلا أن درجة الحرارة للماء فيها لايجوز أن تتجاوز 110 مْ وفي حالة البخار لايجوز أن يزيد الضغط عن 1.5 كغ \ سم2 *
*تصمم هذه المراجل كي تعمل على ضغط عمود من الماء ارتفاعة أربعون مترا لذا فهي مناسبة للأبنية التي لايزيد ارتفاعها عن ذلك أي بين العشرة والأثني عشر طابقا*
*إلا أن هناك بعض المراجل المصنوعة من حديد صب خاص يمكن أن تعمل تحت ضغط عمود من الماء ارتفاعه مائة متر ، ويتم عادة تركيب المراجل على ضغط يبلغ ضعف ضغط التشغيل .*
*العناصر التي تتألف منها المراجل هي عبارة عن أجسام مجوفة مصنوعة من حديد الصب لها فتحتين واحدة من الأعلى والأخرى من الأسفل يمكن بهما وصل عنصرين إلى بعضهما بواسطة شدادات خاصة مخروطية تصل الفتحات العلوية ببعضها وكذلك الفتحات السفلية بشكل قوي ومتين فيتم بذلك تكون المرجل *
*ويغلف المرجل بعد ذلك بغلاف من الصفيح مزود ببطانة عازلة ، غالبا ماتكون من الصوف الزجاجي وذلك لمنع تسرب الحرارة من جدران المرجل .*
*ينبغي أن تكون حجرة الأحتراق واسعة وتغطى من الداخل بقرميد ناري مقاوم للحرارة ويتحمل درجات حرارة عالية 1500 مْ لحماية العناصر من اللهب وذلك عند استعمال الوقود السائل *

*وتحدد عادة الشركات الصانعة استطاعة مراجلها وأبعادها بواسطة نشرات فنية خاصة .*

*2-**المراجل الفولاذية : **Steel Boilers*

*تصنع هذه المراجل من صفائح وأنابيب الفولاذ ويمكن لها أن تتحمل ضغوطا عالية ، ولذا فهي تستخدم في الأبنية العالية المدفأة بالماء الساخن حيث يبلغ ضغط الماء على المرجل مدار لايتلائم مع استعمال المراجل المنوعة من حديد الصب . ويمكن لهذه المراجل أن تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية ، ولذا فهي تستعمل في أنظمة التدفئة بالماء الساخن ذات درجة الحرارة العالية .*

* تصنع المراجل الفولاذية ذات الأستطاعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة على شكل عناصر متعددة أو بشكل اسطواني أو أنبوبي ، وتوصل العناصر مع بعضها إما بواسطة شدادات أو باللحام .*
*أما المراجل ذات الأستطاعات الكبيرة فإنها تصنع من أنابيب للدخان وغلاف يحوي الماء ،*
*كما تصنع للضغوط العالية الأستطاعات الكبيرة جدا من أنابيب الماء .*

*تمتاز المراجل الفولاذية عن مراجل الحديد الصب ( المتعددة العناصر ) بأنها اقل عرضة للتلف بسبب الأهمال في التشغيل كنقصان الماء فيها مثلا أو ارتفاع درجة حرارته ، إلا أنها أقل مقاومة للصدأ أو التآكل الناتج عن غازات الأحتراق أو المياه التي بداخلها .*

*ملحقات المرجل :*

*1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**صنبور لتفريغ الماء في اسفل المرجل .*
*2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**ميزان حرارة لقياس درجة حرارة الماء .*
*3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**مقياس ضغط ( يفيد في معرفة امتلاء خزان التمدد بالماء ) .*
*4-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**صمام أمان يفتح عند ازدياد الضغط في المرجل عن حد معين .*
*5-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**أنبوب التهوية مثبت في أعلى المرجل ويصل إلى خزان التمدد .*


------- * الحراق **Burner *

* لايمكن استعمال الوقود السائل لحرقه بالمرجل بدون استعمال الحراق حيث يعمل على تذرير الوقود السائل وتبخيره ومزجه بشكل جيد مع الهواء للحصول على احتراق كامل وبشكل آلي .*

* والحراق المستعمل في مراجل التدفئة المركزية بشكل رئيسي هو **gun – Type burner *
* وفيه يتم ضغط الوقود بواسطة مضخة كهربائية إلى ضغط ( 10 كغ \سم2) حيث يخرج من فوهة خاصة بشكل رذاذ ناعم ، كما توجد مروحة كربائية ضمن الحراق حيث ترسل الهواء باتجاه الوقود فيمتزج به ، ويخرج المزيج من نهاية الحراق مهيأ للإحتراق .*

* ويتم اشتعال الوقود مع الهواء عند خروجه من الحراق بواسطة شرارة كهربائية تعمل تحت توتر كهربائي عالي وبعد حصول الأشتعال تنفصل دارة الأشتعال آليا وتقف الشرارة عن العمل .*
*ويركب عادة جهاز في أسفل مدخنة المرجل يتحسس بدرجة حرارة الغازات المحترقة المارة بالمدخنة ، ويبقى الحراق شغالا طالما أن الوقود يحترق ،*
*أو يركب لنفس الغرض خلية ضوئية (** Photo cell ) تبقي الحراق في حالة العمل طالما أنها ترى نور الشعلة وتوقفه عند انطفائها .*
*كما يتحكم بعمل الحراق ترموستات مائي يوضع في أعلى المرجل ، فيوقف الحراق عن العمل عند وصول درجة حرارة الماء إلى الحد المطلوب ، ويعيده إلى العمل عند هبوط درجة الحرارة .*
*ويجب تركيب خزان الوقود على مستوى أعلى من مستوى الحراق فإذا لم يكن ذلك ممكنا يمكن الأكتفاء بخزان الوقود اليومي يوضعه على مستوى مرتفع وذلك لضمان استمرارية عمل الحراق بصورة جيدة ( بدون تقطع ) *
*وذلك لأن مقدرة مضخة الوقود على سحب الوقود من الأسفل محدودة جدا .*

* منقول مع التعديل *


----------



## samiassd (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر اريد مخطط shop drawing للتدفئة


----------



## samiassd (2 نوفمبر 2009)

:5:


samiassd قال:


> شكر اريد مخطط shop drawing للتدفئة


----------



## ابو شازاد (19 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## جاسم فرهود (12 فبراير 2015)

مشكور وبوركت


----------

